# underbase issue



## SpPlaya (Mar 17, 2016)

I have a design that is stroked, and lined up spot on, but in spots white still shows. It's only slightly showing and seems like nobody would notice if i didn't tell you. Could this be a mesh count issue, off contact issue, or something else? Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

SpPlaya said:


> I have a design that is stroked, and lined up spot on, but in spots white still shows. It's only slightly showing and seems like nobody would notice if i didn't tell you. Could this be a mesh count issue, off contact issue, or something else? Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance


What do you mean, the white still shows? Through the top colors?!?!
Can you post a picture?


----------



## SpPlaya (Mar 17, 2016)

white shows as if its not registered. The reg. marks line up perfect though its just in some spots white looks to be not registered. Im not at the shop currently to take a pic.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like you need to expand your top layer or choke your underbase. Here's an option we use, depending upon the art/design/ink colors. Use the same color underbase as your overprint color. That way, as you describe your print, even you won't notice.


----------



## 7Payne7 (May 15, 2014)

I typically add a 1pt stroke over text if I'm using an underbase.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If it's a one color print I never use an underbase. Opaque inks when properly printed look great on dark material without a base and a benefit is you can use fine detail without worrying about spreads or chokes.


----------



## 7Payne7 (May 15, 2014)

Ripcord said:


> If it's a one color print I never use an underbase. Opaque inks when properly printed look great on dark material without a base and a benefit is you can use fine detail without worrying about spreads or chokes.


What type of ink do you use with dark (black) shirts? I use high opacity inks but sometimes feel like it's not bright enough, I typically run an underbase through a 230 screen to make sure it's a softhand feel.


----------

